# Whats required for sponsoring my stepson?



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I am moving out to Dubai next month, and my husband and stepson will be coming out late summer. I know I can sponsor my stepson, but my company HR don't seen to be able to confirm exactly what documentation I need to provide. They had advised a court attested statement of no objection from his natural mother....she is happy to provide the statement but my solicitor has advised it isn't possible to have it attested by the court without lodging a custody case, which would be time consuming and expensive! Has anyone else done this? Is a notarised statement sufficient, if I have it attested? Any help much appreciated!!!


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

A notarised statement from the mother stating you are free to take the child out of the country will be needed and i recomend you look into getting a Parental Responsibility Agreement (if you havent already) - these two documents should be all you require.

A parental responsibility agreement is issued by a local county or magistraites court and costs about £160 its very straight forward as long as everyone is in agreement - just submit forms and payment. It gives you as a step-parent equal rights and parental responsibility as the birth mother with out affecting hers and doesnt relate to custody in anyway.

i've copied an outline below but a google search should bring up lots of info. 

What is a Parental Responsibility Agreement?

This is a consensual arrangement made by the mother and father acting together. It is a legal document and means that the parents have agreed to share parental responsibility. A step-parent married to a birth parent may obtain PR if all those with PR give consent to the agreement.

What is a Parental Responsibility Order?

Parental Responsibility (PR) is defined in Section 3 (1) Children Act 1989 as: "all the rights, duties, powers, responsibilities and authority which by law a parent of a child has in relation to the child and his property"

In general terms, this means the power to make important decisions in relation to a child - for example decisions about where a child is to live, whether a child can receive medical treatment, what religion they follow and which school they attend.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I sponsored my stepson many years ago, just went into the visa place with his passport and my wedding certificate, sponsored everyone in one hit, me, (ex) wife, stepson and son. Did have to have a cup of coffee with one of the bosses, but that wasn't a problem. Will it be you sponsoring your stepson or your husband, it will be a lot easier if it's him.


----------

